#ubuntu-at 2011-06-17
<Ubuntu-rosa> hello
<Ubuntu-rosa> i wanna Write a script that displays for a given partition:
<Ubuntu-rosa> 1. Users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> 2. The processes that are attached to each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 3. Open files for each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 4. For each user who opened a file or having a process tied to the partition send a message to warn the removal of the partition and asked to close all programs and files after a number of minutes the user will be disconnected.
<Ubuntu-rosa> 5. A solution of normal removal of the partition without user intervention (closing files, stop programs, ...)
